# Fisherman's Quarters "Closing"



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a phone call from a friend tonight, so the info is second hand, but he is a trust worthy and credible source. I was told the regrettable news that Fisherman's Quarters is going out of business. They have about two weeks before their doors close.

This is unfortunate as I hate to see local establishments that have been around as long as they have go under like that. 

Without them knowing it, they were a huge influence in setting me down the path of smallmouth fishing. I've received some great tips from those guys on numerous occasion. 

I'll be calling tomorrow to verify their closing.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Is this the shop in Dayton/Kettering area?


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

that is sad.. as a kid my dad bought me my first Mitchell 300 there 
and i still use it!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also heard that yesterday from a reliable source. I am sure that the recession and location has really hurt them over the last few years. Dayton has a great need for a serious fishing shop and I have several different friends who have wanted to open a serious shop in the past, perhaps one of them will step up. 

None the less, its a shame to see a trusted established icon of a shop going under, I too have spent many hrs in there and Chris is a top notch reel repair man.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow, i am speachless!! first Traders Haven, now this!  

we have lost the last real fishing shop in the area....:S 

lets face it, there are nowhere near the numbers of fishermen in the area these days as there used to be to keep the local shops thriving. the serious loss of access IMO has lead to the decline in numbers of fishermen in the Dayton area in the last 15 years. 

keep us updated on the closing and when the last day will be. would love to stop in for an extended visit that day.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I spoke to Chris this morning and he told me they are closing. Said the store is for sale and it should take about 30 days to close. Sad day.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not good, ran into this shop by accident one time when I was in the area. Great shop, nice people.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> None the less, its a shame to see a trusted established icon of a shop going under, I too have spent many hrs in there and Chris is a top notch reel repair man.
> 
> Salmonid


Chris is a hell of a man. I spend hours down there every week and just talk to them guys. I've learned more down there than I ever would have anywhere else. It's very very sad. I could have him order me anything and it would be in less than a week. I'm going to miss that place more than anything.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow I just had a co worker asking me if I'd ever been there just the other night. Sadly I've never set foot in the place but it's still saddening to hear that it's closing. With the internet and the availability of getting things that way probably helped all the little guys struggle in recent years. My co worker spoke really highly of the place,said he liked going there alot. I'm not sure if he's even heard the news about it yet,gonna have to inform him today at work. I'm sure he too will be saddened by the news. Anyways I wish the owners good luck in whatever they choose to do in the future.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Booooo! That stinks. Had not heard any of this. Good luck to all of them and us.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> With the internet and the availability of getting things that way probably helped all the little guys struggle in recent years.


It's not just the internet that's hurting local business. I bet very few fisherman in the Miami Valley buy their tackle online. Who is really laying the hammer down on small tackle shops around here (and everywhere else)?

I'd say the biggest culprit is Walmart.

Sure, the hardcore guys probably buy online and go to specialized shops but "Joe Sixpack" isn't buying rods for the whole family at Fisherman's Quarters or even Gander Mountain. He's going to go where he can get them the cheapest, and we all know where that is.

Unfortunately we're all guilty of being too shortsighted. The only thing we saw were those low price tags. We didn't see the longterm effect these big chain outfits have on little mom and pop stores: Low prices, lousy service and small business owners losing everything.

We've all aided and abetted that godforsaken company in the crime of wiping out an entire class of hardworking small business owners . I too am guilty of shopping at Walmart but a few years ago I decided to take my business elsewhere, for good.

If anyone hasn't seen "The High Cost of Low Prices", I highly recommend clicking on the link below. Especially if you shop at Walmart.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3836296181471292925#


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

When's their last day? I'd like to give them a visit before it's too late.

It's not just big power houses like walmart.
A lot of smaller self owned businesses have taken a huge hit the past few years. Personally I have 4 friends of the family close down due to the economy. I think Dayton in general has become a dying city.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

H.I.McDunnough said:


> It's not just the internet that's hurting local business. I bet very few fisherman in the Miami Valley buy their tackle online. Who is really laying the hammer down on small tackle shops around here (and everywhere else)?
> 
> I'd say the biggest culprit is Walmart.


Walmart may have lower prices but their selection is really limited. It's the same crap year after year. The only thing that I even buy at Walmart now is hooks,sinkers,and line. I shop at Gander,Dicks,and online at Bass Pro Shops. It's not just the hardcore dudes/gals that buy online but anyone who wants to fish something a little bit different than they can find around here. I'd rather order my lures from BPS than shop at Walmart anyday. Heck for that matter I'd rather get them online at BPS than at my local mom n pop bait/tackle shops. Why? Better selection and better prices for the most part. I may help in the decline of the mom n pop shops but I'd rather get something I really want than be stuck with something everyone else is already using. Just because they're a mom n pop operation doesn't mean that you won't get terrible service or ripped off when buying live bait. Every store and online site has their plus and minuses.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

spfldbassguy said:


> I may help in the decline of the mom n pop shops but I'd rather get something I really want than be stuck with something everyone else is already using. Just because they're a mom n pop operation doesn't mean that you won't get terrible service or ripped off when buying live bait. Every store and online site has their plus and minuses.


my only issue with fishermans is that half the time i couldnt find what i was looking for there at their store nor could they get it through their wholesale suppliers which would drive me to look online for the stuff. it wasnt their fault, they just couldnt get what i wanted. i even told Chris down there "if you could get it i will gladly pay a little more to you guys than send my money to an online site". 

there are those that complain fishermans quarters had "really high prices" on you basic stuff. most of your basic stuff like sinkers, hooks, line, common reels, common lures, etc was a little higher than "wally prices" but you have to remember wallmart is their own "middleman" so thats why they can sell so cheap.

i used to work for one of the Wholesalers that fishermans got most of their stuff from and knew exactly what they paid for what was in their stores. there wasnt much of a profit made beleive me! their markup is a percentage of the price of what it cost them to buy so naturally a high end Ambassador is going to be marked up a lot more than a pack of split shots. 

say for example wallmart is selling a lure for $2.99.... fishermans pays $2.50 for that same lure through the Wholesaler and sells it for $3.99. their only making $1.50 on that lure, and when you figure in overhead its less than that.

if they had what i wanted i bought it there so long as it didnt bust my head in the process (low paid blue collar slave lol). the biggest thing i seen they had going against them is they should have been a little more diversified and carried a lot more low end rods, reels, nets and such, maybe even used equipment as well so "joe six-pack" had more options. IMO moving away from being more diverse and catering more to the "Upper Class" is what brought down nearby General Surplus AKA GS Outfitters after the economy took a Dump. 

i am going to miss fishermans dearly, especially the convenience of a shop with live bait being only a few city blocks from me! 

hopefully someone will come along and fill their shoes cause we have no one left "IN" Dayton now except for the local drive thru's that only carry nite crawlers, packs of snelled hooks and an occasional rope stringer.

whoever steps up, you will have my buisness!


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Just because they're a mom n pop operation doesn't mean that you won't get terrible service or ripped off when buying live bait. Every store and online site has their plus and minuses.


Oh yeah, I agree. I also mess around with electronic music production which is obviously a very specialized retail field. One the worst experiences I've ever had buying gear was from a smaller local store. Although even some of the bigger online retailers I regularly buy from aren't exactly "megamarts" and by most standards are still considered small businesses.

The big problem is when you buy EVERYTHING from these types of stores. If you do ALL of your shopping at Walmart, that's a problem. It's especially bad for the Walmart employees because they already get low wages and are enticed to buy from work because of the piddly employee discount.

Then you basically have a "company town/store" like in old days, when one man/business owner was basically the lord over a small town.

Really, you guys should have a look at that "High Cost of Low Prices" video. The behavior of Walmart has gone well beyond just standard greedy corporate business practices. They've crossed the line into downright sleazy, lowlife, scumbag tactics. I was truly shocked the first time I saw it.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm one of the guys that was tired of going places to get the lures and supplies that I wanted/needed and they were always sold out or no longer carried my stuff. Now I buy all of my tackle, lures, etc, online, it saves me time, money, and frustration. I've actually got to know some of these online guys who own stores and have developed a business friendship so I get exceptional customer service. Many of my friends do the same thing and buy online.

I'm sad that these kind of places (Mom&Pops or Big Sports Stores) go out of business but if they don't carry what I need I'll find someone who does and they'll get my hard earned money.

My family does not and will not shop or support Wally-Mart.....that's my personal boycott.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

Chris and guys at Quarters have never done me wrong. I hate to see them go. Chris has gave me a lot of advice whether I was looking for a certain rod, worm, and even when I was modifying a jig mold. Hard to find a store that is run by fishermen anymore..most are run by "warm bodies" that haven't got a clue as to what works and what is junk.


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

I just finished watching the video and I can honestly say I will never set foot in wally world ever again.I can't believe these corporate people have that much gall to think they are above the law but apparently they are because of their money.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

gotta get down there used to go on my bike as a kid
gotta get some white grubs


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Apparently Crawdaddy's in New Carlisle is closing also:

http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio...al-fishing-tackle-stores-closing-1003132.html

Ive given both places some business. I liked Fisherman's Quarters for some of the locally made lures and for reel repair.

I'm old enough to remember when Fisherman's Quarters was over on N. Main St, near Forest Park Plaza, back in the 70's.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Crawdaddys has been listed on Craigs List several times over the last 6 months so he hasnt had much interest either, neither business includes the building and that will really hurt there chance of selling. Only Inventory and name. 
Salmonid


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i always stop at crawdaddys on my way to kiser lake


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Crud! First, The Rusty Drake and now Fisherman's Quarters! There won't be anyplace left in Dayton to buy any decent fly gear by the end of next year at this rate. I'm sorry to say I am very unimpressed with the selection at Gander Mtn.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I was in Gander the other day and they have done away w/their flyfishing/tying section.....The only place left in Dayton is Orvis and i refuse to patronize them after what they did to the Rusty Drake....FQ's always carried a decent supply of fly tying material, not great but decent....I took fly tying lessons as a kid there in the late 70's w/Chris's dad Don H. 

Mike


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess we'll have to order all our flyfishing and flytying gear online from now on. I've never liked Orvis all that well. Too high-priced and snooty for my taste! But then I'm the guy who fished his grandfather's 1938 flyrod until in broke this past April. Those Orvis guys think everybody's supposed to have money enough to buy at least 2 rods over $300 each every year if they want to flyfish even a little.


----------



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is a crying shame! But it is everyones fault that would rather go to Bass Pro or Gander Mountain or God forbid Wal-Mart instead of the local tackle shops. We need to support the little guys in our area first. Crawdaddy's is even up for sale and may close. If that happens the only true tackle shops left now are Angler's and STAFTS. I am a big catfishing guy and rarely went to Fisherman's Quarters but if I couldn't find what I wanted Chris would always order it in for me. This should be a message to all who fish in Dayton and the surrounding areas SUPPORT the local shops and any other small tackle shops in the area so they don't go out of business. I only know of these two shops - Angler's carries live bait and fishing gear and hunting gear and they will order items in for you if you ask them to. STAFTS carry live bait and fishing gear but no hunting. Most of their items are used but very inexpensive and they will also order in new items for you if you ask them to. Next spring the owner said he is going to carry a full line of live bait. Minnow, bullhead catfish, goldfish, bluegills, besides the worms they already carried. That makes me happy as I won't have far to travel for goldfish and bullheads. Again local fishermen support the local shops!!!! IF you know of any other small local tackle shop in the area POST them!!!!! Help these shops out!!!! What we need is a tackle shop in the Bellbrook area, Centerville area, Kettering area. There is none in these areas as far as I know. Again All I wanted to stress in this post is SUPPORT THE SMALL LOCAL SHOPS in this area or we may not have any at all!!!!! Thanks


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Wal-Mart doesn't carry any fly gear anymore. I also remember when I was at a school at NSA and a buddy and I were going fishing on the weekends while we were there. We found a small pond where the crappies were biting like crazy on purple jigs. The problem was that we had only two purple jigs left. When we lost them, we went to Wal-Mart to try an buy some more. The only colors they had were white and chartreuse. The reason they gave was "those are the colors everybody uses". It seems like a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy to me. If the only colors you sell are white and chartreuse then it stands to reason those are the only colors anyone buys, according to your experience.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

was down there at fishermans over the weekend, starting to look bare on a lot of the shelves. according to one of the "workers" i talked to there at Fishermans, Gander Mountain in Huber might be on their way out too!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> according to one of the "workers" i talked to there at Fishermans, Gander Mountain in Huber might be on their way out too!


I don't think this is anywhere near being true.


----------



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

Who knows if this Gander Mountain rumor is true or not. But I can remember 2 years ago or so that it was rumored that Fisherman's Quarters was going out of business. No one at the time believed that and now look at were we are. I know I heard rumors that when Gander Mountain first opened up that they might not even open. I have never been to any other Gander Mountain other then the one in Huber Heights but I guess every Gander Mountain has a pond or lake beside the store to try out boats and has boat sales and that is a big part of Gander Mountains sales. I heard that the Gander Mountain in Huber was almost done and they started digging the lake west of it and got into a bunch of Indian Relics and the state shut it down. And this is the only Gander Mountain that doesn't have a lake or major boat sales. And they were considering not even opening for that reason. I have only been in there a few times. I personally think they are way too high and if you are not a musky fishermen they don't have much for you. The last time I was there they had about 4' of pan fishing supplies and 4' of cat fishing supplies and maybe 8' of bass fishing supplies and then 24' of musky fishing supplies. I heard one of the managers is big in musky fishing and that is great but carry supplies for the rest of us who don't musky fish. I don't know one way or another if this rumor is true or not but I for one believe it.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you just might believe anything. Indian relics, really?? I've been to 3 Ganders and none of them were on a lake. I think all Gander stores did away with boat sales.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah. I have been to at least half a dozen ganders and none were near any water, alwys in astrip mall. I might add that NONE of them ever had boat sales and from what i understand, the Huber store is a flagship store and was the only reason they did a trial with Tracker Boat sales and they did it with only a handful of stores. I also heard the Huber Store is one of the best money makers they have along with Hilliard. Now GM may be in financial troubles but neither of our stores is the reason why. Lets face it the resession and Internet sales have really hurt stores even box stores like GM.
Oh yeah, they used to have alot more Muske stuff a while back but that has resorted back to a normal selection now and for a long time, the Huber store had the top "Musky sales equipment" of the whole line which is how they ended up with a bunch of extra Muskie stuff in that store and with Tom D's help.

Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Gander Mountain has more than 8' of bass fishing stuff there at Huber Heights. I've been there quite a few times over the years and go there whenever I get some extra dough and need to pick up some things. I got my yak from there,does that count as a boat sale? From what I understand they sell alot of yaks over there. They might be a lil pricey to some but to me they seem right on target with their prices. Fishermans' Quaters closing is probably due to several factors and it's always a shame whenever a mom n pop store goes under but it's the nature of the beast so to speak. How many mom n pop operations last forever? They come and go just like the big boys do.

To catfishfan69: Well count me in the group that supports Bass Pro Shop and I'm not ashamed of it. I said it once earlier in this thread and I'll say it again. I'm gonna spend my hard earned cash wherever I want. I'd rather place an order through them in order to get something I really want and to get things not found around here. Yeah the lil guys could order it for me but at how much of a mark up? For that I might as well oder it myself. So if I'm scum of the earth for buying what I want,where I want then so be it. Oh BTW I do support the lil guys by patronizing them for live bait,sodas,chips,bobbers,and yes occassionally some lures and reels.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I use to buy alot of stuff from Fisherman's until the internet came along . Really the only thing that I buy local now is minnows and I buy them from a wholesaler who sales to all of the local baitshops . Nobody can compete with the internet unless they are on the internet . 
Cotton Cordell spoons are 70 cents cheaper on lurenet than they are from Cabelas.
If you own or work for a company that prints books I would say your time is numbered . If your company makes Maps on paper you are done for . The list is huge of stuff we don't use or need anymore . When is the last time you used a phonebook or ask someone for direction to somewhere . Change is good think of all of the trees that the internet is saving but most people don't like change .


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I know why I can't catch a Musky on any of them G M musky baits I own........ It's that dam Indian curse.......
I knew I didn't really suck that bad...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

catfishfan69 said:


> This is a crying shame! But it is everyones fault that would rather go to Bass Pro or Gander Mountain or God forbid Wal-Mart instead of the local tackle shops. I am a big catfishing guy and rarely went to Fisherman's Quarters but if I couldn't find what I wanted Chris would always order it in for me.


You sound like a politician: It sounds like your saying "You all should have shopped at Fisherman's", however you clearly stated you rarely went there. I too am/were a big catfishing guy and I spend a boat load of money at fishermans over the years on Big Cat, St Croix or Fenwick rods. I loved the way Chris would let me set up a layaway deal on expensive rods or reels. I'm in my mid 30's but the idea of going to Fisherman's is a third generation thing for me. From Tater Bowin (spelling?) custom made rods from 25-30 years ago to my first Muskie rod that was bought there this year, I can tell you that my family has spent our share of time at Fisherman's. With that being said you cant tell what folks should have done yet not have done it yourself at least not with OGF post #1.



catfishfan69 said:


> Crawdaddy's is even up for sale and may close. If that happens the only true tackle shops left now are Angler's and STAFTS.


Let's face it Crawdaddy's hasn't been the same for a number of years. Comparing shopping at Crawdaddy's of the last 5 or 6 years to any other shop or especially Gander just doesn't hold water.



catfishfan69 said:


> And this is the only Gander Mountain that doesn't have a lake or major boat sales.


Come on now... how can you post something like that if you've never been to another Gander store?



catfishfan69 said:


> The last time I was there they had about 4' of pan fishing supplies and 4' of cat fishing supplies and maybe 8' of bass fishing supplies and then 24' of musky fishing supplies. I heard one of the managers is big in musky fishing and that is great but carry supplies for the rest of us who don't musky fish. I don't know one way or another if this rumor is true or not but I for one believe it.


As far as the former manager goes, whether specific people agreed with him or not he did a lot for Muskie fishing around here. I can also tell you that he always had an ear ready for the catfish guys, at least the serious guys. He asked guys to put on catfish seminars in the lodge and help out with the Gander spring fishing events and stuff like that. In the past was there more Muskie equipment than catfishing equipment, yes. Should there have been.... absolutely. This is coming from a catfish guy who has recently gotten into Muskie fishing, but I can tell you that you simply cant mold a store or even two full isles specifically for catfish guys. Rods, reels, hooks, sinkers, line, rod holders, floats and other terminal stuff like swivels. With that being said, Gander was a big help with our catfish club. They gave us a location for meeting, Gander products, etc... 

Going back to your complaint about Gander's pricing. Are they expensive on some things... yes no doubt, however again I will support them because they supported us and by us I mean the catfish club that I used to be in. I would pay more to go to Gander than to Walmart. Perhaps I am in the minority but I don't group specialty sports stores such as Gander, Bass Pro or Cabelas in the same group as Walmart. What I do is simply spend my money at the places that take care of me.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ronb said:


> Hard to find a store that is run by fishermen anymore..most are run by "warm bodies" that haven't got a clue as to what works and what is junk.


*
This is so true! *I've found it to be getting worse and worse too. Sadly, I don't ever see it changing back either. As a friend and I were texting the other day.... the times have changed. 

(Yes I know that the last sentence is a problem in itself: We were TEXTING about how the times have changed.)


----------



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

To: H2O Mellon (sorry new here and I don't know how to use the quote yet)
Anyways No, I am not a politican. Thanks anyways. But I do go to the local shops in Middletown, Hamilton and Cincinnati. As I fish the river and they tend to carry more catfishing gear then the shops around here. I have been catfishing for over 25 years and I have never bought a St Croix or a Fenwick rod. I will put my 10' $25.00 rod and my $25.00 reel up to any high dollar catfish rod and reel and I bet I caught just as many fish as someone who spent $400.00 on an outfit. If you have the money and want to waste it, then that is great. I have the money but when something for $50.00 can do just as good of a job as something that cost $400.00 can do, I will save my money and go with the $50.00 one. But that is just me. And the tackle shops I go to have layaway plans. I never used them but they have them.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

"I have been catfishing for over 25 years and I have never bought a St Croix or a Fenwick rod. I will put my 10' $25.00 rod and my $25.00 reel up to any high dollar catfish rod and reel and I bet I caught just as many fish as someone who spent $400.00 on an outfit. If you have the money and want to waste it, then that is great. I have the money but when something for $50.00 can do just as good of a job as something that cost $400.00 can do, I will save my money and go with the $50.00 one. But that is just me."

Congratulations on your superior fishing skills.... 

It seems that you have a problem w/"rich folks" or those whose spending priorities are different/more lavish than yours, but that's just one of the freedoms that makes this the greatest country on earth. And some of us really love it here. Personally, I have no complaint w/the rich, except that I'm not one of them.

Have you considered that buying all that Chinese fishing gear is killing American jobs? All St Croixs, w/exception of the imported Triumph line, are made in Park Falls, WI. I've been there several times - nice people & they made a lifetime customer out of me. I'm considering selling some Indian relics I found to buy a new 9'....

A former fishing partner once said "WTF do the Chinese know about fishing tackle? They're still wading around w/nets!"

As for all the mom & pop businesses being crushed by the "big guys," more than 50% of all new businesses fail within the first 5 years. Continued success is tough no matter how long you've been in business. Cabela's, Reed's, Bass Pro & even Wal-Mart started as local family businesses.

Now get out there & cast!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope my post didn't come off wrong. I in no way shape or form meant to make this post into a "my stuff is better than your stuff" post. I don't care how much someone spends on their tackle. If it works for them, great. I dont use the most expensive stuff. I'm fond to Fenwick rods and they are in the middle of the road. I'm still a bit confused on how the expensive vs non-expensive stuff came about, but it was not my intent.

Honestly, give me an Abu 6000 series reel from the late 80's or early 90's (much better quality than the current ones) and a mid level rod and I'd be just as happy as a guy with a Calcutta and a Classic Cat rod (or at least close to it).


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

unless your talking pre-1950's i do beleive, with an exception of a few things coming from Europe most all fishing rods/reels etc have been made in some Asian country. first it was Japan, then Hong Kong, Tiawan, now China and Mexico. i still own some old Zebco's from the early 60's and they have "made in Japan" stamped on them. 

as far as fishing gear goes i really dont think it matters much where it comes from to matter to our economy. IMO the real problem is there just is not the same amount of people fishing these days and if you dont have people fishing you aint sellin tackle. i can remember up to about the early 90's along any river every bridge, overpass, lake (paylake, state, local park, etc) having cars lined all along them on the weekends both day and night, and lanterns glowing everywhere along waters on summer nights! 

why the decline? could be and is no doubt many factors including loss of access, but i dont think kids are as much interested in the outdoors as they were say 20 years ago which has contributed to the decline. parents working more and longer hours the past 20 years and spending less time with their kids in the process has led to a big dis-connect between parents and kids too IMO. these days too many high tech "instant gratification" gadgets including these @#$#@% computers are making anything outdoors seem like a major waste of time. even stuff like sports has taken a back seat! a couple co-workers and i were asking each last week "how long has it been since you seen a kid outside tossing a football"? we were all in agreement, "many years"! what kids/teens i have been around the last 10 years or so will look at you like your a mental case at the thought of doing anything "physical" outside. 

sometimes i grin and get a feeling of hope when i hear about a Solar Flare possibly wiping out the worlds electrical grid and frying anything electrical....

as far as the $50 rod vs the $200 rod?..... i could outfish you both with a hook and a peice of string!


----------



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

My apologizes H2O Mellon. I guess I jumped the gun. I am sorry. On the same topic. I think most family owned places would help out any group if they were asked to. Like you had said your group used Gander Mountain for a meeting spot. Did they ever consider asking Fisherman's Quarters or Crawdaddy's? I mean if they did GREAT! But if not why? If I had a small shop I would welcome any group and help them out in any way I could as that would be more business for me. Also most family businesses do have layaway and most will order items in for you like Fisherman's Quarters did. Chris told me one time there isn't much of a mark up on a lot of fishing tackle such as reels and rods so you probably would pay about the same were ever you go. I may be wrong as I am most of the time but I still say I think people should support the family owned businesses of the world rather then the big box store. I don't care if it is the corner garage or the diner down the street or the beer hut outside of town. If the big box stores are feeling the pinch how do you think the family businesses are doing?


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

dinkbuster1 said:


> unless your talking pre-1950's i do beleive, with an exception of a few things coming from Europe most all fishing rods/reels etc have been made in some Asian country. first it was Japan, then Hong Kong, Tiawan, now China and Mexico. i still own some old Zebco's from the early 60's and they have "made in Japan" stamped on them.
> 
> as far as fishing gear goes i really dont think it matters much where it comes from to matter to our economy. IMO the real problem is there just is not the same amount of people fishing these days and if you dont have people fishing you aint sellin tackle. i can remember up to about the early 90's along any river every bridge, overpass, lake (paylake, state, local park, etc) having cars lined all along them on the weekends both day and night, and lanterns glowing everywhere along waters on summer nights!
> 
> ...


AMEN brother


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

dinkbuster1 said:


> sometimes i grin and get a feeling of hope when i hear about a Solar Flare possibly wiping out the worlds electrical grid and frying anything electrical....
> 
> as far as the $50 rod vs the $200 rod?..... i could outfish you both with a hook and a peice of string!


Hey if a solar flare wipes out all the electrical stuff how are we supposed to watch all those fishin' shows on tv when everything's frozen over and we can't get out to fish?

I don't even need a hook or a string,all I need is a flashlight(Like the scene in "Without a Paddle",I think that's the name of the movie).


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

catfishfan69 said:


> sorry new here and I don't know how to use the quote yet


I'll help ya out with that one. Whenever you wanna use someones' qoute in a reply simply hit the qoute icon located in the lower right of the box at the end of the post.


----------



## StillWater (Mar 7, 2010)

Fishermans' Quaters public auction is now listed on auctionzip.com ------------------saturday jan 15th 10 am ----


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sometime you might want to just take your kid with you even if he says he doesn't want to go. They will go if you make them and they will have fun if you let them. My kid can sit and play video games with the best of them but he will go when I make him. It's not as easy as it used to be to get kids out with all the electronic games and TV programs that they have now for sure. I think my biggest mistake is that I need to take him where he can catch more fish with less work and not just fishing for Muskies ( my fish of choice)
I'm going to try to get him out more this Summer and do more Crappie and Bluegill fishing. He is beginning to like hunting more and I hope that that continues.


----------

